# Southern NH Looking for work



## ironworks01 (Jun 5, 2004)

Hello ,
I am looking for some work in londonderry/ derry/ manchester area. residential or commercial. Anyone looking for subs in this area. I would also consider driving someone else's truck. Before you laugh at my truck I am an ASE Master Tech. So mechanically It's runs like new. 1990 K3500 454 8 ft fisher w/foil and 1.8 yard fisher spreader. 

thanks mike
603-396-9879


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

i know that in Manchester there is a company called Certified maintenance or something like that and they are huge, i would contact them if i were you.


----------



## ironworks01 (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey thanks alot. I will look into it. I just bid on 3 VIP autoparts lots. Hope they work out. Thanks for your help.
mike


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

ironworks01 said:


> Hello ,
> I am looking for some work in londonderry/ derry/ manchester area. residential or commercial. Anyone looking for subs in this area. I would also consider driving someone else's truck. Before you laugh at my truck I am an ASE Master Tech. So mechanically It's runs like new. 1990 K3500 454 8 ft fisher w/foil and 1.8 yard fisher spreader.
> 
> thanks mike
> 603-396-9879


Anybody who knows anything knows that the older a Chevy gets, the better it gets!


----------



## ironworks01 (Jun 5, 2004)

That's funny you say that. I just put some new exhaust manifolds on and gave her full tune-up. Man that 454 is powerful it helps it has 4.11's. I pulled out of the parking lot today at work doing a full smoke show. I was laughing my ass off and the kid in a honda next to me was horrified a 1 ton truck could do that. 
he asked if it was stock. I replied I'll race you for titles ,and he said no way. He would have kicked my ass ,but he doesn't know that.........
sorry to ramble thought it was funny.
mike


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I've surprised a few people who didnt think a diesel could light up all four rear wheels.


----------

